# i wonder what is out there?



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

i have been up with the dogs since 1 am......thor is being a pill......i let him out....then he comes back in for 2 hours and wants back out...the 3rd time...i just started smacking them with a rolled up newspaper....i now have everyone in the living room laying down...jake is all pissed cause i wont let him go to his master...thor is pissed cause he has not been wacked like this since he was a puppy.....buddy is happy as a clam.....lol

i would prefer to be curled up in the warm bed.


----------



## editec (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's a thought..._don't let him back in._


----------



## theliq (Oct 6, 2011)

OOOoooo you'r being a bit HARD Editec for the poor mutt..


editec said:


> Here's a thought..._don't let him back in._


----------



## theliq (Oct 6, 2011)

Its not a FULL MOON is it Strolling, inside then outside,then inside feeling frigging freezing,such is life at times with mans best friend but hey we all go through it a times.     steve



strollingbones said:


> i have been up with the dogs since 1 am......thor is being a pill......i let him out....then he comes back in for 2 hours and wants back out...the 3rd time...i just started smacking them with a rolled up newspaper....i now have everyone in the living room laying down...jake is all pissed cause i wont let him go to his master...thor is pissed cause he has not been wacked like this since he was a puppy.....buddy is happy as a clam.....lol
> 
> i would prefer to be curled up in the warm bed.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 6, 2011)

You hit dogs????????


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 6, 2011)

I once hit a dog with my car. Damn thing's heavy!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

yea i hit the dogs....with a rolled up newspaper.....they are hard done by


----------



## Si modo (Oct 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> yea i hit the dogs....with a rolled up newspaper.....they are hard done by


It just says that a dog gets the better of you.


----------



## del (Oct 6, 2011)

Si modo said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > yea i hit the dogs....with a rolled up newspaper.....they are hard done by
> ...



if i hit everything that got the better of me, i'd have forearms like popeye.


just sayin'


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

at 1 am.....sleep is what i want......and these are well trained dogs....no excuse for this sudden behavioral change


----------



## Si modo (Oct 6, 2011)

del said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


THE hit is what makes the dog get the better of you.  It's not an effective training tool, either.  Our brains are.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

yea well after the smacking they laid down and behaved......

someone was being trained....tonight will show whom


----------



## Xchel (Oct 6, 2011)

a smack with a paper rolled up does not hurt them and it isn't abuse either...it gets their attention which is what it is meant to do. It lets them know you are not happy with their behavior...they get it even though they are dogs.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 6, 2011)

Xchel said:


> a smack with a paper rolled up does not hurt them and it isn't abuse either...it gets their attention which is what it is meant to do. It lets them know you are not happy with their behavior...they get it even though they are dogs.


I don't think it's abuse, either.  

It's not an effective training tool for dogs compared to using our brains.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

its a last resort thing......and they know it.....more shames them.....tells them their behavior is not acceptable....its a pup thing....and they know it...


----------



## Si modo (Oct 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> its a last resort thing......and they know it.....more shames them.....tells them their behavior is not acceptable....its a pup thing....and they know it...


I understand.  However, I would recommend trying Cesar Milan's training techniques.  You might find that you will sleep through the night more often.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

lol i have his book in the car...a friend loaned it to me..she has 8 dogs.....she uses his methods......her 8 dogs dont lol


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

i am afraid its coyotes moving down for the winter.....i need to get my trial cam back


----------



## Si modo (Oct 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> lol i have his book in the car...a friend loaned it to me..she has 8 dogs.....she uses his methods......her 8 dogs dont lol




Is that like watching a fitness show with a bowl of buttered popcorn on one's lap?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

pretty much .....thor is not one to do this.....but the other night.....i didnt let him out...and he had a small accident....diarrhea....i figured that was it....so last night i had to get up with him.....but hubby had stayed up late...so he was wanting to go out every 2 hours....that is why i got up with him....no accidents....just wanting to go out...one time he began to howl....he rarely does that....i dont let jake or buddy out with hm...add to this that his knee is hurting....and he is pumping dermaxx...its just a mess right now...

and bear in mind that this is not a daily paper like you would have....its a weekly paper with maybe a total of 20 pages...and i was only using half the paper....i assure you....if i could have found the whole paper i would have used it

it is hard to train 8 dogs....esp when she favors the tiny ones....i get fussed at over not babying 'flea' he weighs in at less than 4 lbs


----------



## Si modo (Oct 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> pretty much .....thor is not one to do this.....but the other night.....i didnt let him out...and he had a small accident....diarrhea....i figured that was it....so last night i had to get up with him.....but hubby had stayed up late...so he was wanting to go out every 2 hours....that is why i got up with him....no accidents....just wanting to go out...one time he began to howl....he rarely does that....i dont let jake or buddy out with hm...add to this that his knee is hurting....and he is pumping dermaxx...its just a mess right now...
> 
> and bear in mind that this is not a daily paper like you would have....its a weekly paper with maybe a total of 20 pages...and i was only using half the paper....i assure you....if i could have found the whole paper i would have used it
> 
> it is hard to train 8 dogs....esp when she favors the tiny ones....i get fussed at over not babying 'flea' he weighs in at less than 4 lbs


Maybe he has a kill out there?  It might explain the diarrhea.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## HUGGY (Oct 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i have been up with the dogs since 1 am......thor is being a pill......i let him out....then he comes back in for 2 hours and wants back out...the 3rd time...*i just started smacking them with a rolled up newspaper*....i now have everyone in the living room laying down...jake is all pissed cause i wont let him go to his master...thor is pissed cause he has not been wacked like this since he was a puppy.....buddy is happy as a clam.....lol
> 
> i would prefer to be curled up in the warm bed.



What is the number of your local PETA?

Just askin....


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

ahhh now i feel like a total meanie...thor is sick i had to leave for a few hours.....he had an explosion diarrhea in the shower  i have made the first clean attempt...wet/dry vac and rinsing with hot water...now for the shark steamer loaded with water and clorax

the vet has been alert.....rice and chicken for thor this evening....and hubby is picking up a med that helps 'bind' stuff.....binding stuff would be nice....i have been told what to watch for....and now i have a problem for tomorrow..i am suppose to be gone all day.....and i cant leave him in like this.....

i know he is fine outside with jake....he doesnt bother anyone


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> at 1 am.....sleep is what i want......and these are well trained dogs....no excuse for this sudden behavioral change




Maybe there's no excuse for it, but I'll bet there's a REASON for it!

My dogs have done that before, I think maybe they get gas and think they have to go potty.

Or there's some vagrant camped out there.   Or some wild animal prowling around.  

Or who knows.  The dog knows. 

No need to hit them, they probably don't understand why you're doing that.  They may be thinking, "Oh, she wants us to potty in the house now?"


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

o thanks....like these guilt bags arent heavy enough


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

i will be up all night with him....i told him i was sorry.....he is more forgiving than you....


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 6, 2011)

Oops, I responded before I saw your last comment.  Diarrhea, eh?  And Thor is your Doberman, right?

Dobermans are prone to gastrointestinal upsets.  Not all are, but some.  One of my dobies had diarhhea her entire first year.  It was being caused by a bad tooth the vet missed.  Tooth came out, diarhhea stopped that same day.

She occasionally still has it though.  I am pretty expert on dog diarhhea.  You can use Immodium AD.  The plain kind, no other ingredients in it.  I can look up the dosage, I have it written down at home for my 75 pound dobies.  You should probably check with your vet first.

Of course canned pumpkin is supposed to help, too.  I've used that a time or two, but didn't think it did all that much good.

If they get diarrhea a time or two, I do nothing, but if it continues, I'll give Immodium AD for a couple days.  If there is still diarrhea I would check with my vet.  I have never withheld food, like vets will tell you.  Just can't bear to do it.  But I do  feed the bland diet, mine consists of brown rice, boiled hamburger, cottage cheese with unsalted green beans and chicken breast added.  I moisten it with the water the hamburger was boiled in, after I chill it and skim the fat off the top.

Actually, I feed this bland diet every day as a dinner treat, Canine Caviar dry food is available to them at all times whether they have diarhhea or not.   I might restrict some of their treats if they have diarhhea.  Or not.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe cats?

I know my dog goes nuts when there are cats in his yard.

I can't even say the word "cat" without him going nuts.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

lol i was gonna tell you my vet was expensive if that made you feel any better....

vet has put him on a rice/chicken.......dinner for this evening.....and tomorrow....if he begins to vomit or the stool changes color.....etc and so forth...he is on his way in...she is willing to play with this till saturday morning... she is giving him some pills for this....to bind....but saturday is as far as she is willing to let it go


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Maybe cats?
> 
> I know my dog goes nuts when there are cats in his yard.
> 
> I can't even say the word "cat" without him going nuts.



i have 3 cats they are inside at night.....i am thinking coyotes


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

o hell i am not thinking...the damn dog is sick .....and bad gas would make him want to go out every two hours.....


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe cats?
> ...



Not your cats; someone else's or even strays.

But if it is coyotes, best to keep your dogs inside.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

the odd thing...he pretty much goes off duty around 8 ish....after that you are on your own.....

and i dont like any of them out at night alone.....


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

he has been dosed.....he has gas....i will sleep in living room with door open as long as i can stand the cold......then tomorrow i will just leave the door open and block the drive way


----------



## yidnar (Oct 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> at 1 am.....sleep is what i want......and these are well trained dogs....no excuse for this sudden behavioral change


do you live in an earth quake zone !!! or is there a large predator roaming in the woods ??


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i will be up all night with him....i told him i was sorry.....he is more forgiving than you....



Oh, I did not mean to make you feel guilty!  I'd be lying if I said I've never swatted my dogs...I've resorted to it in attempting to break up a fight between the dobies.  But now I have a can of pennies I shake at them to get their attention.  It means  "stop whatever it is you are doing RIGHT NOW!!!!"  I kind of got the idea from Cesar Milan.  It usually works. 

The last fight was between one of my dobermans and the shar pei.  That shar pei will not back down and she has a nasty bite!  I sprinted across my yard like a 20 year old, and much to my surprise, grabbed each dog by their collar and pulled them apart!  I don't know how I did that, must've been adrenaline.   

Luckily they don't fight very much now that they're older.  But I still have to watch when they're playing...that's when the fights will break out, someone plays too rough or steals the toy from the other one once too often, and just like little kids...BOOM!  A fight breaks out.  Oh, also, my alpha dog thinks she is THE guard dog, so if someone else tries to be guard dog it pisses her off and she will go after them.   *sigh*


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 6, 2011)

yidnar said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > at 1 am.....sleep is what i want......and these are well trained dogs....no excuse for this sudden behavioral change
> ...



Haha!  I do live in an earthquake zone and when we have a little shaker the dogs  will look up like  "Hmm.   What's that?" and promptly go back to sleep.  They certainly don't behave strangely beforehand.  Maybe they know it's not THE BIG ONE!!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

we have all kinds of animals in the woods....bears, coyotes, fox, raccoons etc


----------



## Xchel (Oct 6, 2011)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



When our 7.3 hit here my dog spent the entire day hiding under the bed.  I couldn't figure it out..even that night he didn't want to sleep with me which is wierd for him...our Chihuahua would stick his head out and nose dive back under there..I was like what is up with you..shrugged my shoulders and went on..at 2.30 that morning boom the first earthquake I had ever felt like that in my life....scared the hell out of all of us..he hates earthquakes and hides under the bed before they happen.  I have also noticed before hurricanes that the birds disappear.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 6, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Well, I have five dogs and six cats and none of them do that.  But maybe we haven't had a big enough and close enough one for them to sense it in advance or be concerned about it.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

so far so good.....i am sitting up with him and he is outside......no howling....


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2011)

to give these meds i have to b up at 2 am lol.....


----------



## Xchel (Oct 6, 2011)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



yeah 7.3 is huge and we were fairly close to the epicenter...felt like a train rolling over the house to be quite honest....not interested in any repeats of that in the near future either.


----------



## yidnar (Oct 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> to give these meds i have to b up at 2 am lol.....


keep the doors to your home closed and locked !! sometimes animals can sence danger and get nervy !! it is probably nothing but a large carnivore could bee in the forest nearby !!!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 7, 2011)

o i am leaving him with the door open today......he was good last night.....he has had all the meds from the vet.....and i dont wanna come home to a mess today....they are all good dogs...well buddy is still a mess but he was an only dog....so this pack stuff is new to him


----------



## Si modo (Oct 7, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o i am leaving him with the door open today......he was good last night.....he has had all the meds from the vet.....and i dont wanna come home to a mess today....they are all good dogs...well buddy is still a mess but he was an only dog....so this pack stuff is new to him


I'm glad to hear he is doing better, Bones.

Really, don't feel guilty.  I didn't mean to be a part of making any guilty feelings on your part.  I understand.  Really.

Anyway, I'm glad it looks like things are getting better for Thor.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 7, 2011)

o fuck better.......when i get home tonight they all die...one by one....

sooo i come home for lunch....which is taking all my lunch...to check on them....they had a trash festival while i was gone....i have just enough time to pick up trash and answer the phone....

yeppers at 5 oclock i am staring all over getting me some good dogs.....

fucking biscuit eaters


----------



## Si modo (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## HUGGY (Oct 7, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> ahhh now i feel like a total meanie...thor is sick i had to leave for a few hours.....he had an explosion diarrhea in the shower  i have made the first clean attempt...wet/dry vac and rinsing with hot water...now for the shark steamer loaded with water and clorax
> 
> the vet has been alert.....rice and chicken for thor this evening....and hubby is picking up a med that helps 'bind' stuff.....binding stuff would be nice....i have been told what to watch for....and now i have a problem for tomorrow..i am suppose to be gone all day.....and i cant leave him in like this.....
> 
> i know he is fine outside with jake....he doesnt bother anyone



Rice and chicken or pork chops cures just about everything wrong with a dog.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 7, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o fuck better.......when i get home tonight they all die...one by one....
> 
> sooo i come home for lunch....which is taking all my lunch...to check on them....they had a trash festival while i was gone....i have just enough time to pick up trash and answer the phone....
> 
> ...



Get them some bully sticks.  They'll be so occupied they won't have time to tear up the house.  Seriously.  Bully sticks. Get the nice, thick, 12" long ones, don't get the thin 12".   Especially if they've never had them before, they'll be totally busy chewing on them!  

They're bull pizzle, shaped into chew sticks.  A by-product of the beef industry.  They were recommended by my vet because they're totally digestible, unlike rawhide.  And while bones are dangerous, these are not.  He recommended them as a chew that  would be safe for my dogs unsupervised when I'm not home.

They've never exacerbated diarrhea in my dogs, either.

If you can't find them locally, order online.  Here's where I get mine:  BullySticks | Bully Sticks | Braided Bully Sticks | Flossies - 1800 Bullysticks  Click on Bullysticks under Categories on the right side of the page.

They may seem expensive, but it takes them a while to chew through them, depending on the dog.  I give them to all five of my dogs, they all love them.  I get the same size for the Dobermans down to the smallest Miniature  Pinscher.  Tried giving the minpins smaller ones once and he wanted the big ones like the big dogs get.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 7, 2011)

easier just to kill them......i am asking for a volunteer......buddy is too cute...thor...i got too much money in his sorry ass.....so looks like jake...but killing the husbands dog wont go over well....looks like its life without parole for them all.....


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 8, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> easier just to kill them......i am asking for a volunteer......buddy is too cute...thor...i got too much money in his sorry ass.....so looks like jake...but killing the husbands dog wont go over well....looks like its life without parole for them all.....



LOL.  As a multiple dog owner, I know how you feel.  This too will pass, Bones!


----------



## eots (Oct 8, 2011)

mother dogs AKA {BITCH) use physical discipline on their young


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 8, 2011)

eots said:


> mother dogs AKA {BITCH) use physical discipline on their young



Yeah, but they don't do any real harm.  Unlike humans I've seen who think it's okay to beat an animal.  They actually harm them.  Makes my blood boil.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 9, 2011)

yall do realize no one is beating these dogs?  thor is still iffy...apparently hubby shut bedroom door with thor on the other side.....thor had another accident in bathroom floor....which hubby stepped in this am...i am making rice and chicken.....thor is asleep by the stove....

i am sure glad i got that shark steam cleaner.....lol


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 9, 2011)

Once in a great while we must discipline our pooches.  Dre and Angel where running down the upper deck yesterday "playing" which consists of growling and biting at each others faces while racing next to each other at top speed and they ran into the stand that had my laptop on it.  Let's just call it an accidental computer crash.  So I did what I had to do and I grabbed a plastic patio chair and threw it at Dre..it hit him and smashed into a dozen pieces.  He yelped and ran up into the room to await further punishment.  I swore at him and made him get off the bed and took all the rawhide chew bones and put them up out of reach.  Then I ignored him for a couple of hours.  Angel being the smarter of the two somehow managed to get in the room first and wiggled her way under the bed.  It was so funny to watch that I just laughed and didn't include her in the tirade.  

Thing is that dogs need to know their boundaries and what it is that they are protecting.  carelessly knocking my laptop off onto the deck could not be let stand without punishment.

Oh ya...the chair didn't do any harm to my pit bull.  What really hurt his feelings was being ignored.

The laptop?  I had to spend an hour repairing the connectors as they got bent.  I use the puter outdoors inside a soft plastic bin so when it hit the concrete it didn't break the case or the screen.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 9, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> yall do realize no one is beating these dogs?  thor is still iffy...apparently hubby shut bedroom door with thor on the other side.....thor had another accident in bathroom floor....which hubby stepped in this am...i am making rice and chicken.....thor is asleep by the stove....
> 
> i am sure glad i got that shark steam cleaner.....lol



You brought back a memory!  The first dobie I got, Greta, had diarhhea problems her entire first year.  One night I awoke in the middle of the night and walked around the end of the bed on my way to the bathroom.  Stepped in something cold and moist.  Took me a moment to fully wake up and realize I had stepped in diarhhea with my bare feet. 

Another time, I remember I was with her in the kitchen and was upset because she'd had an accident and somehow walked in it and tracked it in the kitchen.  Suddenly, I realized she was just as upset as I was and I sat down and hugged her, not caring if I got diarhhea on me or not.  That's when I knew it was true love. : )

Poor pup.  I'm sure glad I got her and not someone  who would have rubbed her nose in it and spanked her everytime she had an accident that she had no control over. : (

P.S. Bones, I know you're not beating your dogs!  Comments about people abusing dogs are definitely not directed towards you!!! : )


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 9, 2011)

no, let's direct those comments to huggy.....hitting the dog with a chair...bad huggy...bad huggy

you iz on iggy


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 10, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> no, let's direct those comments to huggy.....hitting the dog with a chair...bad huggy...bad huggy
> 
> you iz on iggy



Hey!  I know...I know...  BUT...Dre is now 120 lbs of I don't give a fuck bad ass.  He just got done kicking Angels ass after the patience of the dog gods putting up with her taking personal possession of EVERYTHING they both shared and he finally had enough and threw her down on her back like a dead cat and had her by the throat.  Honestly she deserved it for being such a fucking bitch but the lesson wasn't lost on Dre either in that he started assuming he was the Alpha in our pack and he started s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g the boundaries past what I can tolerate.  

Keep in mind that these are pit bulls ..not Pomeranian's.  They are aggressive fighting dogs that by nature kill for pleasure.  Their teeth are like the blades of a blender powered by a small turbo charged car engine.  The stories of how some people have tried to break up a serious pit bull dog fight with a 2 by 4 unsuccessfully are too true.  When Dre had Angel by the throat he wasn't playing.  So I got down into it and bit Dre on his lip to break it up.  These are some tough...tough dogs.  Ya...Ya... loving pets most of the time but when that switch turns on they are some bad ass fighters.

You do not "talk" a 120lb un neutered male pit down from a full on attack.  He was asserting himself again when he and Angel knocked over my puter and I was FORCED to act to restore the order of our group.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 11, 2011)

i am so glad i have a sweet dobie...well not that glad right now......i am not sure but i think whatever made thor sick may be making each dog sick on its own time....(an accident in a different spot....2 nights in a row)  so i am playing sherlock holmes today...following each dog....i am giving them all rice and pumpkin right now....

now huggy....i fully understand what you are saying......i know when my dobies are pups....i have to go whole hog on them.....i cant smack them....they just think you are playing and amp it right up...
half ass discipline results in half ass training.....as a friend of mine says...make  
em  see god


----------

